
Ask HN: Does a third-party cookie influence my search results? - Wheew
We are all aware of cookies being responsible for providing more relevant and more accurate search results.<p>I was wondering if (for example) I am using Google as a search engine but do not allow any Cookies from Google my search results could be manipulated by other (third-party) cookies?<p>Links to more Information would be helpful!
======
twobyfour
Your browser won't let websites know that another party's cookie exists, let
alone let that site read it. So Google's servers would have to be
communicating behind the scenes with the other site's servers to even know
that you had the cookie.

